# Pros and cons of using bone meal and bloodmeal



## troy (Jan 9, 2017)

Any input on this?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

I'll go first.

There is a huge cons of stink if you use indoors.
Plus, they are best for plants in dirt/soil as these organic fertilizers have to be buried and release its content slowly over time.

I know people who grow terrestrial orchids like Calanthe and Cypripedium use it with great results. They also use cow dungs and such. haha


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2017)

Put in tea bags on top of medium used with inocucor?


----------



## gego (Jan 9, 2017)

Bone meal is good in liquid form. Good source of calcium and phosphorus and lowers pH.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2017)

troy said:


> Put in tea bags on top of medium used with inocucor?



???


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2017)

Dot, I'm implying putting it in a custom tea bag in proper portion and water using pour through method over tea bag using water infused with inocucor


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2017)

Never heard of that. Did you try it? What results were you seeking? Did you get them (results)?


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm going to try it, I was talking to an old school grower he said back in the day they used to top dress with it, and it worked but it was laborous with a large collection, I have 100 or so, so it's nothing to me, besides I enjoy spoiling my beauties lol... I'll post progress pictures, I think inocucor will help make it absorbable


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 9, 2017)

Keep us posted.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2017)

Flies with bone meal.


----------



## troy (Jan 9, 2017)

I grow in a grow room built in the garage, smell doesn't bother me, I would feel better about using the stuff though if somebody here who has could give me some reference


----------



## RandyT (Jan 11, 2017)

I've used Blood and Bone (very old bag, I was given a 50# bag) on and off for a number of years in a mixed collection. For me, it works best in a relatively dense media. I often use a modified Off mix with about 12% peat and this seems to work well with this fertilizer. This would mainlyl be Phals, Catts and Dens. I've had just about the same results with NZ sphag, maybe better growth. Paphs do okay as well in this kind of medias. I now use a more open mix w/o peat and the Blood and Bone doesn't seem to have any effect (for Paphs). 

I think the media seems to break down faster using this fertilizer.

It needs to be applied relatively often. I think it lasts about 3-4 months in Hawaii. Very warm, humid and bright conditions.

I haven't tried the tea bag, but I did try tying some in fabric assuming some will drip into the plant with no results. A tea bag would probably do better.

Years ago, I met Miya (Masatoshi Miyamoto.) He was broadcasting this over his compots that were planted in peat/perlite mix in clay pots. Catts and Dens. Literally hundreds of compots. So I guess it works, very old school, but it works.

I think there are better ways to fertilize unless you had a specific reason to use this, like going green or you got a 50# bag for free.


----------



## gego (Jan 11, 2017)

I got a liquid form from our local hydrophonics store. I will take a pic and send it to you tonight. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2017)

Thanks randy and gego, randy, I talked to alan kotch the other day and he said basically the same thing, it smells and it causes fast breakdown of media and it washes right through open media, bloodmeal that is. And Bonemeal is good to use


----------



## gego (Jan 11, 2017)

Yeah, media breaks down with the blood meal. And will need more oxygen in the media. Bone meal is what i have. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2017)

I use alot of rocks and clay balls in my media so it doesn't break down very fast so it wouldn't hold bloodmeal run right through, the downside of airy potting mix is the constant need to water


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 11, 2017)

It's only good if you use human bones and grind them yourself.


----------



## troy (Jan 11, 2017)

I wouldn't bet on that, most likely it would give them some form of cancer lol... the interesting thing is alot of diseases stem from consistent angry thoughts, the water molecule itself shapeshifts to different vibrations


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 11, 2017)

I know that using blood meal to fertilize strawberry plants in a bed around a landscape pool filled with koi is a bad idea, as it draws raccoons who soon find the fish

It's true many infirmaties arise from stress or negative mental energy, stress hormones get released and ravage the body


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone (Jan 11, 2017)

Blood and bone is an excellent fertilizer. It is very low in K so that should be remembered. You don't need to use bags. If you sprinkle it on the surface of the mix just after it has been watered, the b&b will stick to the particles and form a mould after a day or 2. It will pretty much stay where it is until it slowly decomposes with each watering. You need only a very small amount. Enough to cover the surface of a quarter for a 6 inch pot every 2 months (if you are not using anything else). If you are, then twice a year is probably enough. Blood and bone gives good colour to the leaves. The above is for the blood and bone we have here which has been steamed.


----------



## gego (Jan 12, 2017)

Troy, this is what I use. 





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## gego (Jan 12, 2017)

Its mix with phosphoric acid, calcium is readily soluble. Good supply of P too. 





Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks!! I'll be able to reference this when my supply runs out


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 12, 2017)

Late to the party and already covered but the main cons of bone meal (to me) are ...


 Develops a moldy, musty smell very quickly, and it persists for a week or few.
 I usually end up with gnats / fungus flies after an application.

But, the pros ...

It's a nice "organic" ingredient to add to my otherwise mostly inorganic potting mix.
It's slow release, set it and try to forget it (see cons).
Doesn't result in salt build up (so I've been told).
Inexpensive (this is relative).
Cultivates microbes and microfauna at the root zone.


----------



## Rick (Jan 15, 2017)

great slow releases of N P and Ca

I would cut down on the amount until you get out of the fly/gnat issue.

The orchids hardly need any so you don't have to put yourself through the usual listed cons if it cut way back.


----------

